
The nitty gritty of Moon soil - sohkamyung
https://cosmosmagazine.com/space/the-nitty-gritty-of-moon-soil
======
sohkamyung
The Open Access paper is at [1]: "Atom probe tomography of space‐weathered
lunar ilmenite grain surfaces"

[1]
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/maps.13443](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/maps.13443)

